# Show your Audi A4



## ballinA4 (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Media_Noche (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*

This is a beautiful car, keep it up


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*

Sweet rides ! I really like the red one








Please line up the tail pipes immediately !!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (Stevelev)*

What front bumper is that?


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*

Nice. What exhaust is that?
Terrible picture but here it is. A 2004 3.0q w/votex HID's etc. I just got it so I havent had time for a real shoot plus its my wifes car...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdvw96 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*

Here's my contribution. Pretty much stock. Looks wise anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








winter mode


----------



## becoming.a4.reality (Dec 23, 2006)

ballina4- nice job man. love the car. you're the only other person i've seen with the roof spoiler! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good! 
how do you fend for putting your car up in the air for maintenance?? looks too low like mine.....


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (becoming.a4.reality)*

I'll play.. this is mine


----------



## 98JettaGT (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: (tchristemac)*









One of these days I'll get around to painting the center caps black along with the chrome grille frames.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (98JettaGT)*

Here's mine as of a couple weeks ago:








And as of yesterday







:








It's in the shop getting a facelift.


----------



## thursday448 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*



K0-4 turbo, test pipe, injectors, GIAC, AWE FMIC & Exhaust, Evo cold air, tein coilovers, & Podi steering wheel column gauge...


_Modified by thursday448 at 9:34 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Here's mine as of a couple weeks ago:








And as of yesterday







:








It's in the shop getting a facelift.









So what's up your sleeve????


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

im dumb, tell me how to post up pics and i will educate everyone on a nearly stock, but sharp 03 with personal touches and some future plans


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (msereno)*

To post pics, go to http://www.photobucket.com and set up an account (it's free). Load your pics, and then copy and paste the links they give you that have the "







" tags on them.


----------



## Fidde_a4_swe (Aug 4, 2006)

This is mine:
















Still going work on it but it will be finished one day.
/Fidde


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Fidde_a4_swe)*


----------



## EVOtekVR6 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Fidde_a4_swe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fidde_a4_swe* »_This is mine:
















Still going work on it but it will be finished one day.
/Fidde


WHO DOGGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love it!!!!!


----------



## ballinA4 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (Veedubin02)*

that front bumper is aKnock off from the Oettanger bumper


----------



## Fidde_a4_swe (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*

If you check out the link in my other tread you will see that it´s a originial Oetinger body kit that i have rebuilt with the wide archers.
I used fiberglass to get the new shapes to look stock at the back and used customized RS4 B7 inners. (They where about 20mm too narrow)
More pics of the car in the link in my other thread!
/Fidde


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*

A pic someone took of my car this past weekend.


----------



## 4ladies (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (CHRGD_MK2)*





























_Modified by 4ladies at 10:23 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## EVOLA4 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*


----------



## becoming.a4.reality (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (becoming.a4.reality)*

unfortunatly i don't have the fancy body kit or the bling wheels. I don't think my lowly car will look so hot in the post.


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

My car...exterior anyway. More pics coming soon when I get my rims and FMIC installed.


----------



## csmab (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: MY Pics 2005 USP*


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (CHRGD_MK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CHRGD_MK2* »_A pic someone took of my car this past weekend.


that'd be me i took that pic, i was standing by your car most of the day talking to frank.
heres mine wheels not on it yet little p shop
more recent
















less recent ( i am getting the piping fixed in a couple weeks when my i have the time to reweld them)


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (vdubstreets)*

Wow, this thread is getting better and better!! I just got back to work from getting the cabby chipped and I went with REVO stage2 and cannot wait untill my drive home!


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (msereno)*

Guess my car doesnt look so good. I'm so sore now and pissed suz my buddies GLI just got damaged now I get rearended hard. It might be totaled because there is a lot of subframe damage and the car looks like it might be twisted out of shape a little. Me...concussion and sore neck and back.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (4ladies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ladies* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (Suspekt)*

here's mine. lets see if this works, no bling compared to most you guys. And pretty basic.


































_Modified by EBG 1.8T at 7:04 PM 6-24-2007_


_Modified by EBG 1.8T at 7:05 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

so, im prolly gonna be looking for a new car if anyone has one for sale. i've checked the classifieds and there isnt much that interests me...let me know


----------



## dubenvy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (msereno)*


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (msereno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msereno* »_so, im prolly gonna be looking for a new car if anyone has one for sale. i've checked the classifieds and there isnt much that interests me...let me know


Yes, it is official. My car is totaled and I am now looking for a new B6 A4 or S-Line A4. I would like the 4-door sedan model, im not too fond of wagons


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (msereno)*


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (dubenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubenvy* »_









your audi wagon is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
love the mtms.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

Some crappy pics from earlier today:


----------



## dubenvy (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice wheels Capt.!


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, so I've looked everywhere around my area and can't find a single A4 that is stick and in my pricerange. This sucks already and it's only the begining. Post up A4's that are for sale if you have any, or just your A4 to support the thread.


----------



## becoming.a4.reality (Dec 23, 2006)

at least you had a better day then me. lol. 
a mental lapse cause about a 7 inch long curb job on my rear 19" then i drive off in a fit of rage just to slam the front end down on a recessed storm drain. so now i have some nice deep gouges on the bottom of my rieger front to match my rear wheel


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (becoming.a4.reality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *becoming.a4.reality* »_at least you had a better day then me. lol. 
a mental lapse cause about a 7 inch long curb job on my rear 19" then i drive off in a fit of rage just to slam the front end down on a recessed storm drain. so now i have some nice deep gouges on the bottom of my rieger front to match my rear wheel









Ouch man, that really sucks. Im kinda thinking about possibly getting a TT now. I don't think it will effect my insurance to bad so we'll see.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

and as of my hit and run the other day










_Modified by SCAD R32 at 12:17 AM 7-15-2007_


----------



## dubenvy (Sep 5, 2002)

Euro Hatch time!!!!!!


----------



## MickB6 (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: (msereno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msereno* »_Wow, so I've looked everywhere around my area and can't find a single A4 that is stick and in my pricerange. This sucks already and it's only the begining. Post up A4's that are for sale if you have any, or just your A4 to support the thread.

what's your price range? My A4 is in storage in Tampa while I am in Houston and I might be talked into selling it. only 49K miles. see signature below for all the mods.
email me if you are interested: [email protected]








here is an older pic prior to the blacked out grilles










_Modified by MickB5 at 11:21 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MickB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MickB5* »_
what's your price range? My A4 is in storage in Tampa while I am in Houston and I might be talked into selling it. only 49K miles. see signature below for all the mods.
email me if you are interested: [email protected]
_Modified by MickB5 at 11:21 AM 6-29-2007_

Sorry, but I just bought a TT the other day. If you would have caught me a few days sooner I would have been interested. Very nice car, but sorry.


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Landrovah (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

Amazing how dark the lowers look online.



















_Modified by Landrovah at 1:45 PM 7-4-2007_


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Some crappy pics from earlier today:

















Love the new rollers!


----------



## monmon18 (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*











_Modified by monmon18 at 11:39 PM 6-21-2008_


----------



## rxmemory (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (EVOLA4)*

nice ride EVOLA4...hey man where did you get your taillight???^^ i need to get one too~~~ehhehee


----------



## Punaniman (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re:*

http://picasaweb.google.com/P....59762 


_Modified by Punaniman at 3:40 PM 7/9/2007_


----------



## Phorte (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (monmon18)*

monmon18: beautiful! what suspension are you running?


----------



## EVOLA4 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (rxmemory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rxmemory* »_nice ride EVOLA4...hey man where did you get your taillight???^^ i need to get one too~~~ehhehee

I got them off of ebay. if you do get them i recomend getting some resistors for them as well. otherwise you will get a cel and the bulbs might burn out.


----------



## Rons01b5 (Sep 26, 2006)

wow a lot of amulet guys on here...might as well ad to the goodness


----------



## monmon18 (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (Phorte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phorte* »_monmon18: beautiful! what suspension are you running?

Thanks!
HR Coilovers, H-Sport S4 Sways, 18" wheels


----------



## gtiglasgow3 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (monmon18)*


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (gtiglasgow3)*

What wheels are those? ^^ Post more pics!


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (TooLow1.8T)*

Ascari Cuervo wheels... 20"


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

those wheels are sick!!!


----------



## gtiglasgow3 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## coupedout87jetta (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## gtiglasgow3 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Some better pics of my avant
















































scott


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (gtiglasgow3)*

^^ DAAAAAYYYUUUUUM!








Those wheels are so hot...I love the offset. They look great rolling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got any higher res pics?


----------



## KILLINJDM (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (gtiglasgow3)*

that is the sickest grocery getter i've ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (coupedout87jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coupedout87jetta* »_

















Are those CLS 55 wheels?


----------



## AtO Son (Jul 17, 2007)

hell yeah dude i love the A4s i was going to get one but i went with the 328i but nice cars all of you


----------



## coupedout87jetta (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (AtO Son)*

yes those are cls 55 wheels i also have a set of 19's for sale to
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3342154 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (coupedout87jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coupedout87jetta* »_yes those are cls 55 wheels i also have a set of 19's for sale to
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3342154 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wish those were staggered 18s and this was about 1 year ago.


----------



## coupedout87jetta (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

you could do staggered 19's this year







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
kidding


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (coupedout87jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coupedout87jetta* »_you could do staggered 19's this year







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
kidding

Haha, I wish I could start down the path of a true wheel whore.


----------



## bikkjaa (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Here is my daily driver!


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (bikkjaa)*

Updated , new koni coilovers. rides real smooth with room to drop


----------



## DubbinDutch (Dec 7, 2006)

Do you get over speedbumps easy? That looks very low!


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinDutch)*

it is low i tuck front and rear ill have some more pics when it stops raining. the camber is in on the front so im ok with rubbing there.
i do fine over speed bumps acutly i dont think i rubbed more than a couple times going down to waterfest and that was going through bad bad NYC and Jersey roads. My lip does scrape alot however but that thing was destroyed by the previous owner.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstreets)*


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstreets)*

here's my daily driver, but on my friend's wheels
(my stockers are 18" rs4-usp wheels)

























hopefully she'll look different within the next month... gathered so many parts through the year it's time to slap it all together


----------



## KoRnHoLiO (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*

*For this for the last 5 years*








*to this*








*then to this* 

















_Modified by KoRnHoLiO at 9:23 PM 7-29-2007_


_Modified by KoRnHoLiO at 9:23 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## SSSSung (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (KoRnHoLiO)*


----------



## Rapier (Aug 17, 2007)

These are few photos of my "love"


----------



## SMG02JettaTurbo (Dec 3, 2003)

Guess Im late to the party!


----------



## jec20th (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: (dubenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubenvy* »_









nice ride.







digging the black rims. are those 19" or 20" ?


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's mine..04 a4 on staggered Brock b1 17's.. 17x8.5 ET13 front, 17x10ET25 out back..


----------



## A4TUNEIT (Dec 2, 2006)

Theres some nice cars on here, I also recognize a few from Audizine.
Here's one of mine:


----------



## J-Steez (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (A4TUNEIT)*

it are my turn


----------



## assento (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (EVOLA4)*

BEAUTIFUL!!
What r the tail-lights? Where i can get an Euro licence plate?


----------



## sean1.8t (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (assento)*


----------



## bwoy1981 (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's my baby..


----------



## flat4one (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (bwoy1981)*

DAMN!!! Nice cars! Seriously, really nice. Here's what I'm picking up in Houston on Saturday and driving back to Oregon with! I can't wait to OFFICIALLY join the club!


----------



## 04andahalf (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (kepone)*









this car makes me hate brocks even more then i did..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (04andahalf)*

Good thing you don't have to drive it then! You're obviously new to the dub world, see if you feel the same way about brocks 5 years from now


----------



## 04andahalf (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (kepone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kepone* »_Good thing you don't have to drive it then! You're obviously new to the dub world, see if you feel the same way about brocks 5 years from now

no im not really new. i just dont like them. personal taste. they look like they belong on a suzuki swift or something


----------



## EVOLA4 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: (SMG02JettaTurbo)*









What kind of splitter is this? It looks great!


----------



## cabman a4 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (EVOLA4)*

hello, this is my audi cabrio 3.0 v6 with carlsson wheels and coilovers Weitec 
























I love my car


----------



## norcatalyst126 (Feb 7, 2007)

You all have some nice looking cars!!!!....Lots of people with body kits.....I'll have to post some of my mainly stock when I get home....


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (SSSSung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSSSung* »_









































What???? that is HOT!!! another sweet adui on the island!


----------



## SMG02JettaTurbo (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (EVOLA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVOLA4* »_
What kind of splitter is this? It looks great!









Kerscher CF


----------



## thursday448 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (SMG02JettaTurbo)*


04 USP 
-----------------
AWE FMIC, GIAC, K0-4, AWE exhaust, DP, Evo intake, Podi, Tein SS Coils, Bosch Injectors


----------



## 03 (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (thursday448)*

Just bought it 2 weeks ago, don't have plates for it yet.
2004 A4 Quattro 1.8t 6spd manual.



























































_Modified by 03 at 12:02 AM 9-16-2007_


----------



## heath22 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Fresh*

New to Audi but not VW. Bought an 04 A4 Quattro 6spd Ultra Sport last week. Love the car and have a few plans for it after I sell my Mk3 to pay for the planned upgrades.
Here are a few pics after cleaning and waxing this past weekend.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

sig.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tbaggs (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (Lowduberz)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (04andahalf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04andahalf* »_








this car makes me hate brocks even more then i did..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i have to agree, when i first got into the dub scene years ago, i wanted a set on my mkiv, but seein them on an audi...no thanks...
*i think they would look better if there wasn't such a big gap between the tire and fender well, to pull them off you would have to dump it and roll the fenders... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_
i have to agree, when i first got into the dub scene years ago, i wanted a set on my mkiv, but seein them on an audi...no thanks...
*i think they would look better if there wasn't such a big gap between the tire and fender well, to pull them off you would have to dump it and roll the fenders... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The car is getting lowered, not dumped..Sorry, i actually still do care about handling somewhat..It should be getting coilovers within the next month or so..Probably Stasis SS most likely..
My wheels seem to be controversial in the Audi community.. haha.. glad i could shake things up a bit i guess, im fed up of seeing BBS LM replicas or other near identical wheels on 9 out of 10 Audi's i see.. I love the old school euro style look and i'll be sticking with it..


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_sig.









its for sale...


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (gtiglasgow3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiglasgow3* »_









Love the car.
How much work was done to the fenders?


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

Guess Ill play
from this








To this


----------



## Dfresh000 (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (ClearBraGuy)*

We just picked up a white 05' 1.8TQ 6-speed as a shop demo vehicle that you'll see posted to this thread here in a few weeks.
19" BBS LMs (staggered) were just ordered for it, the Oett kit should be here in a few weeks, as will the KONI coilovers (which were backordered).
Full APR Stage III+ kit to be bolted on in late November, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rxrep (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Stage 3+ APR. New here; some may know me from AZ/AW


















_Modified by rxrep at 7:57 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## aLeX911 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (rxrep)*

hey rxrep. how you doin?
this is mine.


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (gtiglasgow3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiglasgow3* »_










what wheels are these.... I have only once before seen them on a passat at h20 but never was able to find out who made them. I thought carls or amg but no luck....


----------



## gtiglasgow3 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (USOPHUNKE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USOPHUNKE* »_
what wheels are these.... I have only once before seen them on a passat at h20 but never was able to find out who made them. I thought carls or amg but no luck....


The wheels are made by Ascari. The wheel name is Cuervo. Fronts are 8x20 and rears are 9x20. ET38 all round. No modification to the metal arches, just had to remove the screw from the inner front arch liner cut the inner rear arch liner a little.
Scott


----------



## gtiglasgow3 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (gtiglasgow3)*

Little rolling shot with the 20" rims:








Scott


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (gtiglasgow3)*

thanks your car is absolutely beautiful!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FTYA3 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (USOPHUNKE)*

Beautiful AVANT!!!!!!


----------



## FTYA3 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (FTYA3)*

Heres my avant.....
http://forums.rennlist.com/ren...32378


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (FTYA3)*

I'll Play.....















Bone Stock. Probably always will be......I have a passat for the mods.


----------



## rxrep (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (Vagguy)*

Got a pic doctored in PShop. Props to idontcarebear1 from AZ for his pshop skills:


----------



## Tomek6 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (rxrep)*

Nice cars guys. I love that one piece USP bumper ^^
Here's mine (not sure who's GTI that is in the background but it was a sweet car)


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

^^^ very nice!


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (rxrep)*

Hey, i have a question to ask you... (RXREP)
i'm planning on getting the same wheels you have (B7 RS4 reps)
1. did you get it from Hartmann, Velocity Motors, or Strat? 
2. im really lost on getting 18" or 19"s
Is the 19" comfortable with regular Sport Suspension? or is it more for looks
Right now, im thinkin about the 18" because of comfort. I live in a 4 season area. (VA) 
any regrets on the 19"?
if not, please convince me to get the 19"s... 
thanks alot!


----------



## rxrep (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (xkrn_boix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xkrn_boix* »_Hey, i have a question to ask you... (RXREP)
i'm planning on getting the same wheels you have (B7 RS4 reps)
1. did you get it from Hartmann, Velocity Motors, or Strat? 
2. im really lost on getting 18" or 19"s
Is the 19" comfortable with regular Sport Suspension? or is it more for looks
Right now, im thinkin about the 18" because of comfort. I live in a 4 season area. (VA) 
any regrets on the 19"?
if not, please convince me to get the 19"s... 
thanks alot!









1. VMR. It is where most on audizine.com have gotten theirs. 
2. My 19" are fine for me, but if Iminewas a daily driver with bad roads, I'd get 18". I have a separate set of track wheels. These wheels don't see daily use as the car is stored winters and doesn't come out in rain, either. I don't know if they are comfortable with sport; I'm running Vogtland coilovers and they're fine with that, and I'm sure Vogtlands are stiffer than stock sport.
18" would be your best bet for comfort, but my opinion is that for looks, they don't fill the wheel well out enough.


----------



## Tomek6 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froto-gL* »_^^^ very nice!

Thanks


----------



## ilko (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's mine. Got it last Thursday. California car, never seen snow. Until now...


----------



## dkfnews (Jan 5, 2004)

I'll add another amulet red.
Lowered, with BBS VZ wheels. Purchased new in '03, now with all of 23k miles (self employed out of the home - no commuter miles here...)


















_Modified by dkfnews at 8:33 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## dkfnews (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (dkfnews)*

Oh, I should probably post up a pic of the day I bought it - 15" factory wheels anyone?










_Modified by dkfnews at 5:31 AM 11-17-2007_


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

_Modified by Diztek at 7:41 AM 11-14-2007_


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









isnt that in Miami in front of Palm/Star island?


----------



## jretta91 (Nov 4, 2002)

I am convinced. I own the only white a4 in the world that is:
6spd, 1.8t, a sedan, not USP, 2004


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (jretta91)*


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (rxrep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rxrep* »_ 










who makes these Replicas? Velocity?


----------



## sambrody44 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (tbaggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbaggs* »_
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where did you get your front spoiler? and did you get just that or did it come with the whole bumper?


----------



## Tomek6 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (sambrody44)*

Took a pic today with my new Cupra R lip


----------



## MB1.8T (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (Tomek6)*

Just lurking here, but all these cars make me want an A4 when my Jetta gets paid off! These are all the hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

putting a reiger front bumper on it this weekend - (while doing the timing belt)


















_Modified by mackteck at 8:36 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (SMG02JettaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG02JettaTurbo* »_Guess Im late to the party!


















I'm a little new to audi, but what front bumper is that? I've seen it on a couple A4's in this forum and it's really sick. I'm looking to get an 02-04 A4 1.8t quattro so when i get one i want this front bumper. I was also noticing that some of them have the plastic lower section all the way around the car and some don't. Why is that? If you or someone could answer my question that would be cool. And also what exhuast is that??


_Modified by AudiFan12 at 7:43 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

the front bumper is the ultra sport bumper. the picture that you have has the lower grill removed for the fmic and the plastic piece is called a splitter. the splitter is an add on.


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (Diztek)*

oh i wasn't asking about the splitter on the front bumper, i know what that is i was asking about this:

Some of the A4's on here don't have that lower plastic section all around the car and some like this one do. I was wondering if it's a certain model that comes without that or if all of these A4's on here that don't have that got it removed for new bumpers and side skirts.


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (AudiFan12)*

the picture you posted is _NOT_ the "ultra sport package" (USP) or _S-line_. They all have the lower "plastic" portion around the bottom. Just some, like the USP, have nicer color matched lower portions. 
Some pictured have aftermarket bumpers (Votex), but a lot of them are the USP factory package...



_Modified by vwpanic at 3:27 PM 6-1-2008_


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

in 2004 Audi offered painted lowers/bumpers as option
in 2005 Audi A4's came stock with painted lowers/bumpers
Any USP/ S-line package had different bumpers/ wheels/ lowers


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (xkrn_boix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xkrn_boix* »_in 2004 Audi offered painted lowers/bumpers as option
in 2005 Audi A4's came stock with painted lowers/bumpers

ok thanks, that answered my question. At first i was just thinking that the non-painted ones were part of the snow package or something. Because i was noticing that there were a couple on here that were stock without the USP or S-line and they had paint matched bumpers and side skirts. But after reading your post i realized that they were 04's so now that makes sense. And VWPanic... i'm not retarded, i can figure out abbreviations, and i know that there are different models. I've never owned an Audi, although i admire them every time i see them. I've always had VW's. I've owned 3 in fact. My current '97 Passat GLX Vr6; an '01 black on black Jetta 5 speed; and an '02 white on black Passat v6 automatic. But i'm looking to buy an A4 1.8t quattro and i'm not too fond of the look of the plastic bumpers and sides.


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

Audifan12, np man... 
yea... def look into an USP A4 they are the best deal looks wise


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (xkrn_boix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xkrn_boix* »_Audifan12, np man... 
yea... def look into an USP A4 they are the best deal looks wise

Yeah i was definitely thinking that. Because i mean i could buy a regular stock 2004 A4 quattro 1.8t with 50k miles for like $15k (without the premium sound or anything) and replace all of that body stuff separately. But i mean the front bumper alone costs what...like $2,000??? And Side skirts like $1000? And i'd assume the rear bumper is probably more than the side skirts. And the rear trunk lip is probably another couple hundred. So realistically you're looking at easily over $3000 just in parts without any labor costs. That will put you at or over the cost of a USP with the same mileage and the premium package in the long run. But that's assuming of course you just want it to look like the USP. Personally i like Oettinger's rear bumper and side skirts better than the USP's though. So in that case i guess sticking with the regular one would save me money by not wasting the extra cash on something i'm going to replace anyway... Ohhh what to do. Any thoughts?? What other benefit does the USP offer other than the body kit and different wheels?? Because i really think i would replace all of that except for the front bumper. That i want to add the splitter on


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

USP has 18" RS4 wheels, Perforated Leather Steering wheel... I think it has normal A4 sports suspension. plus all that aerodynamic kit ( mostly exterior stuff) 
For my future ext cofig.. i want: 
1. USP or Oettinger Front
2. Rieger Side-skirts
3. USP Back
4. RS4 B7 18" or 19" wheels
plus other mods


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (xkrn_boix)*

That would be nice. What color?
I've been thinking up all the plans that i have for my future A4. Especially now that i just sold my car and i can actually buy one. I was thinking of going with an '02 since i can get lower mileage for cheaper than an '03 or '04 if i look hard enough. And i decided i don't need the USP since i wanna replace a lot of that stuff anyway that makes the most difference in price. I wanna go white exterior on black interior and do a black out theme. So my list of plans is this:
1. USP front
2. Rieger rear
3. Caractere sides 
4. Caractere roof spoiler
5. Kerscher Splitter
6. USP rear lip
7. Black out A4 grill 
8. smoked side markers
9. LED tails w/ smoked upper portion
And i would want rims that look like this only all black


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

haha 
nice config! 
sounds like you've been researchin quite a lot... 
anywaiz... i've never heard of a USP rear lip. What is that?


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (xkrn_boix)*

oh i'm talking about the rear spoiler that comes on the trunk lid of the USP. I've just gotten into the habit of calling it a lip because it's so tiny that's all it really looks like. Sorry if i confused you haha.


----------



## catdawg23 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (AudiFan12)*

I just bought a 2005 Audi A4 6 speed black on grey. It looks like it was lowered by the previous owner but I was thinking about getting coil overs to make it lower. Any ideas of some good mods to do for this car either for the appearance or the performance?? I will post a pic later when I can get on my own computer.


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (catdawg23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catdawg23* »_I just bought a 2005 Audi A4 6 speed black on grey. It looks like it was lowered by the previous owner but I was thinking about getting coil overs to make it lower. Any ideas of some good mods to do for this car either for the appearance or the performance?? I will post a pic later when I can get on my own computer.

if you're looking for some good mods you can try this link...
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...02671 
It's a mod guide. You can't actually buy anything directly off of it but they have part numbers and they also show you pics of what each thing looks like on the A4. They have a body section and a performance section too so it'll give you a pretty good idea of what you're looking for. You should check it out it's pretty cool


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (AudiFan12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiFan12* »_
ok thanks, that answered my question. At first i was just thinking that the non-painted ones were part of the snow package or something. Because i was noticing that there were a couple on here that were stock without the USP or S-line and they had paint matched bumpers and side skirts. But after reading your post i realized that they were 04's so now that makes sense. And VWPanic... i'm not retarded, i can figure out abbreviations, and i know that there are different models. I've never owned an Audi, although i admire them every time i see them. I've always had VW's. I've owned 3 in fact. My current '97 Passat GLX Vr6; an '01 black on black Jetta 5 speed; and an '02 white on black Passat v6 automatic. But i'm looking to buy an A4 1.8t quattro and i'm not too fond of the look of the plastic bumpers and sides. 

good for you...didn't intend to imply that you were retarded







, simply trying to answer your question. you got your answer though and that is what these forums are for, so rock on dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
incidentally, i'm in the same boat as you being a multiple VW owner (3 currently) looking to upgrade and pick up an Audi myself...
for my money the usp is the way to go and will not settle for anything less. will post pics in this thread (maybe by weeks end) once i get mine...Black Avant


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

i dun think ur link is working... 
buh i think this is what you wanted. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...02671
good luck on your buys...


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (vwpanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpanic* »_
good for you...didn't intend to imply that you were retarded 

I'm not angry or anything, it just seemed like with the way you capitalized and put certain words in italics or quotes that you were emphasizing certain things and trying to be condescending. But whatever, that's why typing sucks. No voice tones. 
What mods you thinking of on the Avant?


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (xkrn_boix)*

haha yeah that was the link i wanted. I think the hyperlink got disabled when i copied it. But that's a hella good forum.


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (AudiFan12)*

no biggie - true about the typing, intention can get misconstrued. 
mod wise, not much really. prolly just chip and exhaust and be done with it. i've spent more money than i care to admit modding my jetta. but, once that new car is here the urge will come i'm sure. that is one reason why i want the usp, because as far as exterior goes it's perfect imo (aside from wheels maybe).


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (vwpanic)*

yeah dude i know what you mean. The urge is always there. But you gotta love it. As much as the urge can cost you the result is soo worth it lol. What gen Jetta do you have? I've slowly gone from an MKIV fan to MKIII for the jetta. MKIII's are just so sick when they're done right.


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (AudiFan12)*

oh **** nevermind, 2000... duh. Didn't even look, maybe i am retarded lol.


----------



## spookaudiA4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (AudiFan12)*


----------



## lox1985 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (spookaudiA4)*


















If images don't work here is my gallery
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Ph...31112


----------



## AudiFan12 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (lox1985)*

Basically that white Evo in your gallery is my dream car. I have that same car on my desktop. Well at least the same color. Wicked White on the black aluminum forged BBS wheels. But, as of right now and for the next couple of years, my insurance would be way too high with that car


----------



## Dubin-4-lif3 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i saw this at the vw dub show lol its hella clean


----------



## James.Kayn (Jun 16, 2008)

*My Audi *

































This is my 2 car







The VW Touran Love it..


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: My Audi  (James.Kayn)*

props to chris at dubaudi in new england. usp's are the ish.


----------



## imbest123 (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: My Audi  (dreaminginboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreaminginboost* »_props to chris at dubaudi in new england. usp's are the ish.


















lookin good


----------



## mtshank (Jun 4, 2008)

Here before and after pix of the grille mod over the weekend


----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (mtshank)*

what dreaminginboosts car used to look like


----------



## Frauzel (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (AudiFan12)*

My car looks like a 4x4 compared to some of you guys


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

Frauzel... 
i like those wheels of yours!


----------



## sean7840 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (becoming.a4.reality)*

What wheels are these? size brand ect.. i think these are really nice and what ive been looking for any help would be appreciated


----------



## sean7840 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (becoming.a4.reality)*

what wheels are these? make size ect.. any help?


----------



## xkrn_boix (Oct 11, 2007)

looks like ADR design- 19" Msport wheels


----------



## roostersa4ultra (Sep 3, 2008)

*looking for a4 b6 ultrasport front lip*

I was looking for a front lip for my 2005 a4 ultrasport (non-carbon fiber). I noticed one I liked on the custom silver one from PA. Does it fit on a stock ultrasport front end? Where did you get it? I can only find a kerscher carbon fber one for the stock 2005 a4 ultrasport.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

_Modified by mackteck at 4:59 AM 9-5-2008_


----------



## kasimir (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: (Diztek)*

nice. beauty.


----------



## Biggs04Sline (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (kasimir)*

New to this site guys here my old A4 sold it a few weeks back


----------



## Fidde_a4_swe (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Show your Audi A4 (ballinA4)*

Here´s a couple of pics of my 2004 Avant:
























































Hopefully there will come some more pictures of a more complete car...








/Fidde


----------



## spookaudiA4 (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

some nice cars here... that flared wagon takes the cake!!!


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

here is my car... new wheels on the way and hopefully a RS4 engine conversion this winter
05 S-line 








playing around with 20's on the car.. hehe


----------



## teg2audi (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (spookaudiA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spookaudiA4* »_









Lets see some pics of the "inverted fender flare". Oh and I like the Scion better. Did you ever find out what the flutter was at full boost?


----------



## a4.1.8tq.6speed (Oct 11, 2006)

_Modified by a4.1.8tq.6speed at 5:07 AM 9-24-2008_

_Modified by a4.1.8tq.6speed at 5:08 AM 9-24-2008_


_Modified by a4.1.8tq.6speed at 5:10 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## Midgy (Sep 25, 2008)

got it last friday
29,000 miles for 15,5
not too bad if i say so myself, not doing work on it till after this winter though


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Midgy)*

Some newer pics of my car.


----------



## VWJetta1.8 (Nov 18, 2004)

here is mine


----------



## bikkjaa (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (VWJetta1.8)*

Some new ones of the daily


----------



## kneel (Nov 26, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## GR-G60 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (a4.1.8tq.6speed)*

hello patrida


----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (GR-G60)*

I know its not an a4 but I thought I would share anyway..


----------



## craigsaid (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (mackteck)*

Probably one of the more boring A4s on here but here it is.


----------



## Midgy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (craigsaid)*

some new ones for you guys


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Not much right now but give me some time.
















Before you ask I bought her with the side swipe just put two doors on her for now.


----------



## TokenBlackGuy (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: (craigsaid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craigsaid* »_Probably one of the more boring A4s on here but here it is.










Was there a zebra behind you when taking this pic, lol.


----------



## 7speed (May 18, 2006)




----------



## 2007wagon (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Solob6)*

Here is mine, just a A4 1.8t from 2003, stock except from HiD fogs and REVO








































Oh yeah, I also installed my VW Velos... with the Audi center cap...


----------



## WHITEB6USP (Nov 25, 2008)

*USP 2005*

Sits a little lower now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nicee


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is it just me or are there alot of broken links here?


----------

